# June Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

It is virtually impossible to choose!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, this will be a very tough one.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This one this month, is real tough, so many great pictures.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

tobysmommy said:


> This month's theme was *"Head Shots"*, so vote for your favourite Golden "magazine cover"!
> 
> Once again there were a few ineligible entries, due to insufficient post count, previous winner, duplicate entry, or member account no longer active. Still, at 75 eligible entries, this is a new record with a 50% increase over the old record (January 2013 with 50 entries)!


 

Oh nooooo... am I too late to enter? :doh:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW. This is a tough one


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Too many great shots!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree.... This is going to be really hard to pick just one,


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Pixie said:


> Oh nooooo... am I too late to enter? :doh:


Yes you are but we'd love to see your picture...possibly you could post it over in the picture section for Golden's? 

Great pictures everyone!


Pete & Woody


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It's funny that I can recognize a lot of these dogs without even looking at who submitted them. I wouldn't have thought that was possible before joining GRF


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it just my computer or are a couple of pictures so huge that they are hard to see/load? 
Anyway, great pictures of precious golden faces!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Pixie said:


> Oh nooooo... am I too late to enter? :doh:





FeatherRiverSam said:


> Yes you are but we'd love to see your picture...possibly you could post it over in the picture section for Golden's?


Yes, I'm afraid so, but I love Pete's suggestion. And you can always enter the July contest!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> Is it just my computer or are a couple of pictures so huge that they are hard to see/load?
> Anyway, great pictures of precious golden faces!


Don't they automatically get shrunk down by GRF?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Must not be, some of the pics look huge on my computer. I can't imagine that it is only affecting my computer, can it?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is what I see.... (see screen capture pic below) despite the owner posting a pretty big pic of their adorable pup. 

And I really hope that's the case....  When I post pictures I never bother resizing them anymore because I assume that's automatically done now. 

That's the case no matter what computer I use...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, this cute picture is huge on my computer when I pull it up. I could not even see the cute pup. Odd.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

tobysmommy said:


> Once again there were a few ineligible entries, due to insufficient post count, previous winner, duplicate entry, or member account no longer active.
> [/B]


I won't do it again :no:

But great pictures. Hard to choose.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

No worries at all, Rik.  Actually, I'm very glad you posted that photo of Paco. It is gorgeous ... as all your photos are!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Pixie is competing for the june contest of "Silly mum that forgot to post the pic on time". 

Thanks for the suggestions of posting the pics now, that was really nice  

Here is my little star celebrating her b-day 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping for those that may have not voted yet.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Megora said:


> This is what I see.... (see screen capture pic below) despite the owner posting a pretty big pic of their adorable pup.
> 
> And I really hope that's the case....  When I post pictures I never bother resizing them anymore because I assume that's automatically done now.
> 
> That's the case no matter what computer I use...


Yea sorry don't know how to resize my photos lol. I upload them to photobucket and link them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bayyore (Nov 7, 2011)

:OMG, they are all heartbreakingly beautiful. I love goldens faces so expressive


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos everyone! Going to be a tough one this month. The categories aren't usually relevant to me so I can't enter but this month thought I'd give it a go...think lots of people have, so many amazing entries and so many beautiful goldens


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Since I can't vote for my own dog, I had a hard time picking between about 3 others. They are all great dogs and wonderful pictures.


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Ack, that was SO difficult! I had to make a list and go back through three times before I finally decided! What gorgeous dogs everyone has!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like we have a winner. Congratulations, *BriGuy*! You get to choose the theme for July. PM coming your way.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! Thank you so much - Cookie and I are so happy!


----------

